# 2012 Labor Day Sale



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

We are having a Labor Day sale here at Fish Happens Tackle.

We stock the entire product lines of Z-Man Fishing Products, Slayer Inc Lure Company, Solar Bat Sunglasses, The Rod Glove, Tuff Skinz Motor Covers, Ardent Reels, and Evercast Reels. We have everything you need to be an effective inshore angler. We even have the complete line of offshore tackle made by Z-Man. Everything from teasers to umbrella rigs all made with Z-Man's patented ElaZtech plastic.

Take 25% off on your entire order over $75 on our website.

Visit us at http://fishhappens.net and use the code: LABORDAY at checkout.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Bump


----------

